# Looking for a boarding barn in Minot, ND



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm from Minot! I don't live there currently though, but my family does. Good luck. There aren't really any major barns there that I know of and all of the horse people i know around that area don't board. I have someone I can ask though.


----------



## Leonsbrushofluck (Jul 1, 2012)

Its making me kind of sad honestly, I'm a big jumper/eventer and I'm almost scared to move there because I feel like all our training is pretty much gonna go to waste because there isn't any barns that jump, or there isn't any barns locally that I can continue to work consistantly


----------



## Nova0818 (Nov 24, 2014)

Did you ever find anything? I might be looking in that area soon since my husband is probably going to get orders there soon.


----------

